# Eleaf iPower - Not firing



## Mari (13/8/16)

Hello Vape fam,

Please help I have a customer that has the Eleaf iPower and when he presses the firing button it clicks but doesn't fire he has checked his RDA' but its still not that.

I have searched but no problem like that has been posted about.


----------



## RichJB (13/8/16)

Is he getting a resistance reading on the mod screen? With my one 60W iStick, sometimes the resistance reading drops to 0 if I screw down the atty fully. Backing it out a turn or so causes the mod to 'see' the atty again and the resistance reading shows correctly. Eleaf/Joyetech/Wismec 510 connectors don't seem to be the best.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Mari (13/8/16)

RichJB said:


> Is he getting a resistance reading on the mod screen? With my one 60W iStick, sometimes the resistance reading drops to 0 if I screw down the atty fully. Backing it out a turn or so causes the mod to 'see' the atty again and the resistance reading shows correctly. Eleaf/Joyetech/Wismec 510 connectors don't seem to be the best.


Thank you... Will ask him to have a look and let you know if he came right


----------



## Rafique (14/8/16)

Re install firmware if its not coming on


----------

